# Should I?



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I want to enter Aspen in weight pulling competitions, but will this cause more problems for his shoulder...?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Have you had his shoulders x-rayed? If not I think you should just to make sure there isn't anything seriously wrong in there...


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

If he has a bad shoulder, I don't think I would ask him to do things like that. It's bound to cause him problems.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

danemama08 said:


> Have you had his shoulders x-rayed? If not I think you should just to make sure there isn't anything seriously wrong in there...


His shoulders were x-rayed about a year ago, when he first started limping, and nothing was found. I probably will do it again, even if he doesn't do weight pulling...

Maybe we'll just stick to scootering...


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

i would talk to a vet. one of my dogs that i do agility with was born with two disk in his back too close together and it pinches a nerve. but do to the placement he can still do agility no problem.


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

again, it depends on the severity of the injury. if you do decide to enter him, make sure to supplement his diet with things like glucosamine/chondroitin, and or oils, which contain omega 3 fatty acids, and are great for lubricating the joints. hope this helps! Good Luck!:smile:


----------

